# How do I become a supporting member!!



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello my name is Ali Rahim I really like this forum, I think this is the best forum Ive seen yet, and Ive seen a lot of forums, how do I become a supporting member I think Ive found a new home here at Martial Talk, thats if you guys would have me.


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Never mind I think I found it. I'll get right to it.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Ali Rahim said:


> Never mind I think I found it. I'll get right to it.


 
Welcome aboard...


----------



## Kacey (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, just in case it was the wrong link, go here.  And welcome!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Supporting Membership! (wait til you see the cool stuff SM's get access to )


----------

